# it might rain so will not go to EvenTT07



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

What is this all about?

It might possibly rain so people are already deciding not to go!!!!!! [smiley=end.gif]

As a newbie I'm looking forward to it, I will be there whatever even with my only two wheel drive TT.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Me too


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm not sure weather I'll be going :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As they say, it will sort the men from the boys.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Shandy drinkers :evil: Its t-shirt and shorts weather wheres me Newcastle top :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

blackers said:


> What is this all about?
> 
> It might possibly rain so people are already deciding not to go!!!!!! [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> As a newbie I'm looking forward to it, I will be there whatever even with my only two wheel drive TT.


Good man see you there


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't want to get my RRS dirty, so I won't be going. :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> As they say, it will sort the men from the boys.


You wont be going then Dick? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its raining here ,do I still have to go to work today? :?:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Shandy drinkers :evil: Its t-shirt and shorts weather wheres me Newcastle top :wink:


Thought it was bare belly weather for you lot


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Shandy drinkers :evil: Its t-shirt and shorts weather wheres me Newcastle top :wink:
> ...


What isn't


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > As they say, it will sort the men from the boys.
> ...


Hard talk from a Rover driver  Have you collected your pension yet this week?

:wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I think it's in my account mate but I don't know how to use one of those fan-dangled cashpoint holey wall thingies to get it out!!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

nutts said:


> I'm not sure weather I'll be going :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You're going, even if I have to carry you there. Judy will drive your TT :lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Same goes for traders too :?

We had a number of traders saying they now can't come 

BUT those traders that are dedicated to the TT cause will be there! and you can guess which ones :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

nutts said:


> Same goes for traders too :?
> 
> We had a number of traders saying they now can't come
> 
> BUT those traders that are dedicated to the TT cause will be there! and you can guess which ones :wink:


Can I have some stand space then?

Come and get yer brollies, come and get yer brollies? Im not asking Â£5 madam, Im not even asking Â£4 its two for a fiver, thats right, TWO FOR A FIVER.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Same goes for traders too :?
> ...


It is grim up north :lol:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

See you all tomorrow then.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Godzilla said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Shandy drinkers :evil: Its t-shirt and shorts weather wheres me Newcastle top :wink:
> ...


Should'nt that be 'bare beer belly' ?

Ouch, I'll get me coat, Andy.

Joe


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm bringing my wireless hair straighteners so my hair doesn't go curly in the rain :lol:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Tee hee and it stayed mainly FINE. 
What's that saying ....Tough shit. A bit of rain and the weak amongst us dissapear. Oh well deary me never mind.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm with you GRANNY 

An excellent day all round even caught the sun a bit.

Why did the people stay at home..both TTs and stall holders? What rain? Its not as if it doesnt rain in this country every so often :?


----------

